# Switching points on a monorail system



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

In case you've wondered how they switch points on a monorail system. This is at the Kitakyushu Monorail Station in Japan. *Monorail switch*


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

The monorail at Newark Airport uses the same system. They can switch tracks at the terminii and head back out on the other side.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Fascinating that not only does the piece pivot at the middle, but the whole structure flexes to alter to become a mirror of the "S" curve.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The multiple sectional switchs are very popular with the Japanese, they can move from straight to curve when activated 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTQfhGpwN-c&feature=related


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the monorail is the way to go. No grade crosings as in light rail and out of traffic all together. This here is my fave system, the "Schwebebahn". 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ulg8A1tGbuE


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

That overhead system looks nice - but it sure is noisy both inside and out.


----------



## andyb (Apr 19, 2008)

The Wuppertal system looks vastly over-engineered to me - it seems that a lot less material would be needed if it ran _on top_ of the support structure - but then I'm no expert on these things.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice vid. Here's another way to do it. A wee bit simpler, you know, KISS principle


----------

